# Ergebnisse 2010



## trialelmi (25. April 2010)

So kann dann wieder losgehen. die ergebnisse von hornberg sind schon online . jede menge fotos folgen noch. So alles fertig. Viel spass beim gucken.

edit ein sticky damit der tread oben bleibt wäre nett @mod


----------



## bike-show.de (26. April 2010)

Ein direkter Link wäre auch nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (26. April 2010)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Ein direkter Link wäre auch nett.





> lles zum Deutschen Wettbewerbstrial findet ihr unter www.elmar-h.de Hier gehts zum Forumchat direkt www.biketrial-chat.de.vu Berichte und Fotos ohne Ende. viele Fotos von mir unter www.elmar-fotodesign.de Kleine Anleitung für Suchende auf meiner Seite:1. Im linken Frame Trialbereich dort auf 2010 klicken. 2. dann auf Termine/Ergebnisse klicken und im Kalender rechts dann auf den Tag gehen, wozu man Infos haben möchte. Kapisch? So Thats it!


das sollte doch reichen.wer dann nicht kapiert schaut auf der offiziellen BDR seite nach.
und das Heute bisher 85 Besucher und gestern 113 Besucher drauf waren zeugt schon davon, das man es finden kann.


----------



## trialelmi (9. Mai 2010)

so Sulz am Eck ist zu Ende und auch schon online.


----------



## trialelmi (13. Mai 2010)

Ergebnisse Oelbronn sind jetzt online.


----------



## trialelmi (31. Mai 2010)

ergebnisse biketrial Castiglioncello sind online.


----------



## trialelmi (6. Juni 2010)

Die MTB DM Idstein ist online. bitte unter mirror gucken das ist rechts neben 1999 im linken frame. mein hoster zieht grade heute mit dem webspace um... ich habe aber auf den 3 ausweichmirrors alles hochgeuppt. ich denke morgen wird dann die normale seite wieder erreichbar sein und dann muss ich die auch noch updaten.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2010)

geht das nicht i.wie einfacher? ich finde mich auf der seite vorn und hinten nicht nicht zurecht...


----------



## Xmut Zadar (7. Juni 2010)

der hannes deutscher meister


----------



## insane (7. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> geht das nicht i.wie einfacher? ich finde mich auf der seite vorn und hinten nicht nicht zurecht...



doch, geht einfacher: http://hammer-joe.de/Trial_News/trial_news.html


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Juni 2010)

und noch was aus Frankreich...

Coust 1 + 2


----------



## trialelmi (21. Juni 2010)

So die Ergebnisse der 20" DM sind nun endlich auch online.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Elite 1. Sebastian Hoffmann 2. Matthias Mhros 3. Felix Heller
Junioren 1. Raphael Pils 2. Robin Fix 3. David Hoffmann
Damen 1.Andrea Wesp 2.Romina Fix 3. Stefanie Zehe
Jugend 1.Simon Wenniger 2.Lucas Krell 3.Sebastian Heckl
Schüler 1. Dominik Oswald 2.Sebastian Krell 3.Moritz Mettenheimer

wenn der mod den post an den richtigen tread anhängt, kann er den ja mal pinnen... ich such mir nicht immer einen wolf...


----------



## bike-show.de (21. Juni 2010)

*Kleine Anleitung für Suchende auf mtb-news.de: Auf Erweiterte Suche gehen, dann Trial-Forum selektieren und nach "Ergebnisse 2010" suchen. Kapisch? So Thats it! *

Und weil ich Dir zeigen möchte, wie toll so ein Direktlink sein kann: Bitteschön: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458445

Aber Danke für die Zusammenfassung!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juni 2010)

Die Suchfunktion wÃ¤re schon overkill, man muss ja nichtmal scrollen um den Thread zu finden


----------



## trialelmi (21. Juni 2010)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> *Kleine Anleitung für Suchende auf mtb-news.de: Auf Erweiterte Suche gehen, dann Trial-Forum selektieren und nach "Ergebnisse 2010" suchen. Kapisch? So Thats it! *
> 
> Und weil ich Dir zeigen möchte, wie toll so ein Direktlink sein kann: Bitteschön: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458445
> 
> Aber Danke für die Zusammenfassung!


ganz ehrlich? das soll ich dann für jedes ergebnis machen... ne danke entweder wirds gestickt odr ich mach einfach immer einen euen tread, also mich stört das nicht...


----------



## Lenin (6. Juli 2010)

Ich kann niergenswo die Egebnisse von EM in Melsungen finden.
Auf live.swisstrial.ch gibt es nichts 

Weiss jemand etwas bescheid? Mich würde eher die Quali interessieren.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (6. Juli 2010)

schaust du hier!!

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-NOFRAMES/Template3/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUxNzM&LangId=1

Cheers Teo


----------



## Lenin (6. Juli 2010)

danke sehr! heute morgen war noch nichts da)


----------



## bike-show.de (6. Juli 2010)

Ergebnisse Melsungen (European Trials Championships (GER/3))


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juli 2010)

was war denn mit dem herminator los?


----------



## montfa (6. Juli 2010)

Lenin schrieb:


> danke sehr! heute morgen war noch nichts da)



quatsch. gestern abend waren die schon online. hab die doch durchgelesen 



Eisbein schrieb:


> was war denn mit dem herminator los?



war sein ergebniss schlecht? finde ich nicht... wer mich aber beindruckt, ist mustieles - er ist doch erst 19


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juli 2010)

thommy war vor ihm mit 4 oder 5 punkten weniger...

musti ist doch der kleine schützling vom benito. Kein wunder das der so steil geht.


----------



## tommytrialer (6. Juli 2010)

Danke Nico für die Wertschätzung 

Leider wurden die Sektionen im Elitefinale 26" nochmal extrem erschwert (Monsterpraller und viele Stichbänder) Im Prinzip waren für uns normale Fahrer (Platz 4-8) nur 3 Sektionen machbar. Ich war halt gut drauf und Hannes nicht ganz so, hatte etwas Probleme mit der Hand und dazu noch Pech, das er in der einfachen Sektion 5 machte. Man kann halt nicht immer gut sein, außer man heißt Gilles Coustellier 

Und es gab viele gute Leistungen, vor allem Raphael Pils, der mit 15 jahren im ersten jahr gleich die Junioren gewann und Abel, der im ersten Elitejahr 2ter wurde. Im Endeffekt geht aber nichts über Gilles, seit gespannt auf Björns Video...abartiger Typ


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Juli 2010)

man wäre ich gerne live dabei gewesen. verdammte lernphase.
das mit raphael ist natürlich überkrass. glückwunsch.


----------



## pippi (7. Juli 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> man wäre ich gerne live dabei gewesen.



ich war´s   hat sich wiedermal gelohnt die pros zusehen. wenn mr. L gut gefilmt hat, hat er bestimmt den mega hook up drauf von gilles. der hammer


----------



## insane (8. Juli 2010)

Auf der Webseite der UEC sind auch die Ergebnisse der Europameisterschaft der Junioren und Damen zu finden.

http://uec-federation.eu/?&mod=stories&stsid=213


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (9. Juli 2010)

Danke Elmar für die vollständigste Ergebnissammlung zur EM. Nur leider fehlt Dir das 26"-Semifinale und Finale der Junioren. Kein Verständiss habe ich dafür, dass es auf offiziellen Seiten auch nirgends zu finden ist. "Die Leute" haben ja kein Ehrenamt, sondern bekommen Geld vom Verband - und schaffen es nicht alle Ergebnisse ins Netz zu stellen.


----------



## insane (9. Juli 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Danke Elmar für die vollständigste Ergebnissammlung zur EM. Nur leider fehlt Dir das 26"-Semifinale und Finale der Junioren. Kein Verständiss habe ich dafür, dass es auf offiziellen Seiten auch nirgends zu finden ist. "Die Leute" haben ja kein Ehrenamt, sondern bekommen Geld vom Verband - und schaffen es nicht alle Ergebnisse ins Netz zu stellen.



schau doch mal einen post über deinem, da ist ein link auf die Homepage der UEC (Europäischer Radsportverband, also der Verband, welcher die Europameisterschaft ausschreibt), hier sind die offiziellen Ergebnislisten zu finden


----------



## MisterLimelight (9. Juli 2010)

joa ... immerhin .... Die Trailergebnisse des Juniorenfinales. Ich suche aber die der Quali.


----------



## insane (9. Juli 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> joa ... immerhin .... Die Trailergebnisse des Juniorenfinales. Ich suche aber die der Quali.



quali hab ich auch nicht gefunden, aber die vom halbfinale hängen ja mit dabei...

die ersten 8 sind die finalergebnisse, ab Platz 9 sind die Ergebnisse aus dem Halbfinale... für die ersten 8 interessieren die Ergebnisse des Halbfinales ja nicht wirklich...


----------



## trialelmi (9. Juli 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Danke Elmar für die vollständigste Ergebnissammlung zur EM. Nur leider fehlt Dir das 26"-Semifinale und Finale der Junioren. Kein Verständiss habe ich dafür, dass es auf offiziellen Seiten auch nirgends zu finden ist. "Die Leute" haben ja kein Ehrenamt, sondern bekommen Geld vom Verband - und schaffen es nicht alle Ergebnisse ins Netz zu stellen.


ist gefixt. hab die ergebnisse.^^ schreib beim nächsten mal  ne PN dann gehts schneller. den tread lese ich eher nicht.


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Juli 2010)

GILLES COUSTELLIER

Champion de France³
Champion d'Europe³
Champion du Monde²

seit heute hat er 8 von 9 Titeln klar gemacht


----------

